# Passport Country of Issue



## AmyLooHarris (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi

Perhaps a stupid questions but these immigration forms make me doubt myself... 

I am trying to fill out a Generic Application form for Canadian Spousal Visa and I have a UK passport. It asks me to indicate the country of issue which I thought would be Great Britain or United Kingdom but I can't find that option. Instead I have the option of Scotland, England, Northern Ireland, Wales or United Kingdom & colonies... None of these are mentioned anywhere on my UK passport, although I am Scottish so I have chosen Scotland....

Please does anyone know how I find out what my country of issue is on my UK passport, do I just presume Scotland because that is where I was born?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As far as I know Scotland doesn't issue its own passports.........yet. Your country of passport issue is the UK.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyLooHarris said:


> Hi
> 
> Perhaps a stupid questions but these immigration forms make me doubt myself...
> 
> ...



I believe it says United Kingdom on my passport. or at least I think it does...I've just realized that I've lost the damned thing. Oh well, at least I know that I lost it in my house so it is around here somewhere.


----------



## AmyLooHarris (Jun 22, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> As far as I know Scotland doesn't issue its own passports.........yet. Your country of passport issue is the UK.


Yeah but United Kingdom isn't a choice on the Canadian Visa.....that's what is confusing me!!


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Passports are issued from various cities. Scotland's Passport Office is in Glasgow. I assume you applied there. When you find your passport it states which office issued it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Older passports used to have place of issue on them - my latest one simply says UKPA.
Cheers
Steve


----------

